# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Bannyhopp

## Foxbiker

wie soll ich einen BANNYHOPP üben bzw machen?

----------


## DarkSecret

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sF-PoXR9ZU&feature=fvst

----------


## BoB

also erstens heisst das "bunnyhop" und am einfachsten geht es wenn man es sich von jemand zeigen lässt der die technik beherrscht.

mit gugl findet man auch einen haufen anleitungen dazu.

----------


## florian

was ist ein bannyhopp? ahahahahahahaha

----------


## Mäss

omg...ich glaub ich piss mich an^^

----------

